# Trinity 18 Watt Plexi - thoughts?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm GASing pretty bad for one of these bad-boys and I wanted to ask the people here about Trinity kits. I'm planning on building one myself, but wanted to ask first how difficult it is? I'm comfortable with a soldering iron and have no issues re-wiring guitars, but have never done any work on an amp before. I think it would be fun and a good learning experience, but I don't know if I'll be biting off more than I can chew.

Also, I currently have a cheapie Nexxtech soldering iron. Will that be good enough to use to build a kit, or am I going to need a better iron? I was looking at buying a Hakko or Weller station a while back, but put it on the back-burner. If I have to dump $100 into buying a better iron, it kind of negates the $$$ I'd save. It would still be cool to do and I'm sure I'd learn stuff, but it's the holiday season and cash is tight as it is.

Given my amp-newbitude and inadequate tools, is this a good idea or should I just buy a pre-built and not be able to claim my awesome-sounding amp was built by my own two hands?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct

Well, I will leave the longer responses to others. I will simply say, I hate mirrors because I cannot think within them. How that effects me in real life is simple; I always manage to mess up which pin is pin 1 of a tube and socket! Oddly, I am ok with IC's, but tubes leave me cross eyes.

That said, if you can solder a wire to a pot, a kit amp is just basically that done a few dozen more times. Keeping your parts ordered, and your pins sorted, it should be most fun!

You know, once you do a build on your own, next time you are at a garage sale and see a broken old plastic radio for a buck I am sure the notion will cross your mind "hmm, can I build an amp with those tubes and parts"?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I built one more for the experience than saving money. I also already had a Weller soldering station. Spend the money on a decent iron, it's well worth it in the long run. An inadequate iron will have you chasing down poor solder joints for a year. It's better to wait till you have the funds for proper equipment, besides there's plenty of uses for a good soldering station. Or if you don't need it you can always sell it off and recover some of your money.

The instructions are great. Probably the best and most thorough I have seen. And the support is excellent as well. I was missing a couple of resistors and they were sent no questions asked the next day.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I approached my amp build with similar experience. I had modded a few pedals, built a few BYOC's and changed some pots and pups in my guitars. The instructions were great and easy to follow. The online support through the Trinity forum is fantastic. And you can always email a question to Stephen direct - he is very helpful.

As for soldering irons, I would recommend getting a decent one. The one I bought was a middle of the road soldering station that cost about $30-40 bucks. It worked just fine and I have no problem with my amps but it would have been a little easier with a better quality soldering iron. 

Don't forget a decent tester as well. You may have to test components and you will definitely have to test voltages when you're done. 

All in all it was a very satisfying experience. What's even better is that I have a fantastic sounding amp that I built myself. As a matter of fact, I enjoyed it so much that I bought a second kit - the TC-15 - and built that one too. Now I'm waiting for the "Tramp" (I've been gassing for a Fender Champ or Vibro Champ for a while)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I approached my amp build with similar experience. I had modded a few pedals, built a few BYOC's and changed some pots and pups in my guitars. The instructions were great and easy to follow. The online support through the Trinity forum is fantastic. And you can always email a question to Stephen direct - he is very helpful.
> 
> As for soldering irons, I would recommend getting a decent one. The one I bought was a middle of the road soldering station that cost about $30-40 bucks. It worked just fine and I have no problem with my amps but it would have been a little easier with a better quality soldering iron.
> *
> ...


Is there something special I should be looking for, or is my digital multimeter fine for this?


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Hollowbody

I had a Trinity 18 Plexi TMB. Pre-built by Trinity so I can't offer advice on building from a kit. But just as a shot of encouragement in your choice to build, the Trinity is probably the amp I miss most lately as I have rid myself of a few amps. 

The end goal of building this great amp should be encouragement enough but if you decide to buy a pre-built one then the end justifies the means and that end is an awesome amp, even if that awesomeness wasn't built with your 2 hands:smile:. But I agree with others, it would be cool to build an amp, any amp. 

It's a win-win situation either way. Good luck man:smilie_flagge17:

Jim


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Is there something special I should be looking for, or is my digital multimeter fine for this?


Which DMM do you have? 


Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Which DMM do you have?
> 
> 
> Dave


I'll double check when I get home, but it's a multi-function DMM with a bunch of different ranges.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Is there something special I should be looking for, or is my digital multimeter fine for this?


Someone else could probably give you a much better answer. I just went into a local electronics supplier and explained what I wanted to do and they pointed out a decent user friendly DMM.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Which DMM do you have?
> 
> 
> Dave


This is the one I have.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> This is the one I have.




500 volts AC/DC may limit what you can do with it, certainly if the power supply is a dual 350 volt winding with center tab, thats 700 volts AC there.

However, I wonder what Wild Bill would suggest as a suitable max AC/DC voltage meter for working on an Amp??

The rest of the ranges are fine from the pdf info file on it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

As I have said before, I have built a LOT of Trinity kit amps... a sIII 18 watter, two Deluxes, two TC-15's and a Triwatt as well as an original 15. I am actually picking up a JTM45 kit tomorrow from Stephen (he doesnt "kit" them, but put together a set of parts/chassis/transformers for me).

I think the 18 watter's are a great place to start, as they are relatively simple and working within the chassis is not too crowded.

I built ALL my kits with a $30 weller iron I got at Canadian tire and a weller soldering gun my dad bought me almost 30 years ago. And a Canadian tire brand multimeter that was $20 - easily rated for the voltages present although I am using a much better set of leads from an older meter I had before that broke.

You dont NEED anything fancy, except get yourself a GOOD pair of wire strippers. Thats a mandatory thing IMO. You have to strip a LOT of leads, and do it without nicking the wire or wrecking the insulation.

I am actually just buying a Weller soldering iron station tomorrow as well, for $120. I think I am in this for the long haul and want to upgrade from the $30 one. But it did the job for the time being.

Building a kit amp is a WHOLE lot of fun, and playing an amop you built is seriously awesome.

Just take your time, follow the directions, and if you are not sure of something, ask Stephan or go on the forum and ask - before you guess and guess wrong.

Trinity is the best, what can I say? The product is top notch, and the customer service is 2nd to no one...They have a customer for life in me...

AJC


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> As I have said before, I have built a LOT of Trinity kit amps... a sIII 18 watter, two Deluxes, two TC-15's and a Triwatt as well as an original 15. I am actually picking up a JTM45 kit tomorrow from Stephen (he doesnt "kit" them, but put together a set of parts/chassis/transformers for me).
> 
> I think the 18 watter's are a great place to start, as they are relatively simple and working within the chassis is not too crowded.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I actually have a couple really nice wire strippers, so I'm set there! I think I'm going to go ahead with it as soon as I can move my JTM45. Hopefully that's sooner rather than later.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Sounds good. I actually have a couple really nice wire strippers, so I'm set there! I think I'm going to go ahead with it as soon as I can move my JTM45. Hopefully that's sooner rather than later.


You are in Toronto... you should set up a time to meet Stephen and chat about the amps/builds, complexity and so forth. He is a really nice guy and since I started dealing with him three years ago has become a good friend (not that that gets me any deals  )

I have been at his place when others have been auditioning amps, etc. And I am still amazed at his desire to make sure his customer's get an amp they will love.

Last month when I was down, he was diagnosing an amp he sold as a kit (and there is not supposed to be any warranty really on a kit amp) a year ago - the builder had put in a reversed polarized capacitor and he took the time to fix it up for the fellow. I also got to play the amp a bit to give my input (sounded great!). Thats customer service!

AJC


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> You are in Toronto... you should set up a time to meet Stephen and chat about the amps/builds, complexity and so forth. He is a really nice guy and since I started dealing with him three years ago has become a good friend (not that that gets me any deals  )
> 
> I have been at his place when others have been auditioning amps, etc. And I am still amazed at his desire to make sure his customer's get an amp they will love.
> 
> ...


Oh, I plan to. I've emailed him already, but haven't heard back yet, which given the time of year isn't too surprising. I'm hoping to be able to go over to his place to check out the amp with my guitar before I commit to anything. Fortunately for me, according to his website, he lives almost within walking distance from me, so I might turn into his best customer! :smile:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I've built a bunch of Trinity kits also. 1 each of their 18w "Plexi", 18w sIII (later modded to the V6 version), Deluxe & most recently the Triwatt.

Not much I can add to the previous posts really. I will tell you that I built them all (and a 2204 clone, and a VJ rebuild) with a 30w iron I got at Radio Shack/The Source/whatever they're called this week. It was a kit that came with a solder sucker. No issues with it, but I would like a better one seeing as this amp building thing has become a habit more than a hobby lately.

I got my multimeter at RS also, Nexxtech model 2218202. No problem with that either.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Oh, I plan to. I've emailed him already, but haven't heard back yet, which given the time of year isn't too surprising. I'm hoping to be able to go over to his place to check out the amp with my guitar before I commit to anything. Fortunately for me, according to his website, he lives almost within walking distance from me, so I might turn into his best customer! :smile:


His computer just crashed not too long ago and he is just getting back to people - unless you were one that was "lost".

Try him again... its very unlike Stephen to not return emails without a good reason. I'm going over to his place in a few hours, will mention this thread.



AJC


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Emohawk said:


> I've built a bunch of Trinity kits also. 1 each of their 18w "Plexi", 18w sIII (later modded to the V6 version), Deluxe & most recently the Triwatt.
> 
> Not much I can add to the previous posts really. I will tell you that I built them all (and a 2204 clone, and a VJ rebuild) with a 30w iron I got at Radio Shack/The Source/whatever they're called this week. It was a kit that came with a solder sucker. No issues with it, but I would like a better one seeing as this amp building thing has become a habit more than a hobby lately.
> 
> I got my multimeter at RS also, Nexxtech model 2218202. No problem with that either.


Yup, that's exactly the same set I have. Good to hear it's not useless, although sometimes I find I have to hold the iron against the surface for longer than I'd like to get it up to a good temp.



ajcoholic said:


> His computer just crashed not too long ago and he is just getting back to people - unless you were one that was "lost".
> 
> Try him again... its very unlike Stephen to not return emails without a good reason. I'm going over to his place in a few hours, will mention this thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a question about this amps...

with the Plexi and the TMB models...if you roll the guitar volume back, will it clean up at all? or is it just a dirty amp?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> i have a question about this amps...
> 
> with the Plexi and the TMB models...if you roll the guitar volume back, will it clean up at all? or is it just a dirty amp?


The 18W amps are quite volume sensitive, ie, roll back the volume to clean up the sound. Since this thread started I have built a repro of an 18W Marshall 1974x combo (using schematics off of the 18 Watt Forum, and a set of transformers from Trinity) that I love even more than my 18W head. ALso responds the same... very versatile amps.

AJC


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

From building tonnes of kits by now myself, although only 1 Trinity, I say go for it. I'm sure you have the skills. As far as supplies, I recommend good solder. Rosin core should be helpful, but most of all, *don't* get lead-free. Having that lead in the solder really makes things a whole lot easier. If you're not potentially poisoning yourself, your probably not getting some good connections. But I'm no expert; just tried both and agreed with others' frustrations about lead-free solder. I think that is more important than a good iron.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

ajcoholic said:


> The 18W amps are quite volume sensitive, ie, roll back the volume to clean up the sound. Since this thread started I have built a repro of an 18W Marshall 1974x combo (using schematics off of the 18 Watt Forum, and a set of transformers from Trinity) that I love even more than my 18W head. ALso responds the same... very versatile amps.
> 
> AJC



thx AJ...i read that the amp can get gainy and i just want to make sure that i can roll back and still get some cleans...even if slightly hairy


----------

